# [Partionnement] Choix (resolu)

## Kazuya

Hello,

Voilà, je possède un nouveau pc.

Je voudrais y ré-installer gentoo. Pour l'instant je suis sous windows7. Mon pc est un asus équipé de la technologie Express Gate (boot rapide sans windows donnant accès un a navigateur si j'ai bien compris (linux inside ?)).

J'ai deux disques dur de 500go dans le laptop.

Pour l'instant il est divisé en plusieurs partition, dont une 116 avec le win7. 

J'aimerai pourvoir garder le win7 (c'est pas pour le peu de place que je vais lui donné que ça va me gêner) et j'aimerai installer Gentoo (lvm+ ext4) mais également freebsd 8 (avec zfs).

Que pouvez-vous me conseiller comme plan de partitionnement ? 

Sachant que je passerais (normalement) le plus de temps sur la gentoo, un peu sur la freebsd8 et rarement le win7 (merdique).

J'ai pensé à un truc du genre: 

Premier disque: 

  Partition1: win7 (courte)

  Partition2: Freebsd 8 

  Partition3: stockage

Deuxième disque:

  Gentoo avec lvm.

Il me semble avoir lu quelque part qu'il ne fallait pas, pour un particulier mettre plusieurs disque dur physique dans le partitionnement avec LVM (pour éviter une perte de données en cas de crache de l'un des deux disques)

----------

## Zoboulo

Ton plan de partitionnement est bien, mais pourquoi mettre du LVM ? C'est pas très utile sur un seul disque qui n'aura pas plus de quatre partitions.

Sinon, penses à installer grub sur le second disque.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Merci pour ta réponse   :Smile:  . 

Donc selon toi le LVM ne sert à rien ? il me semblait pourtant que ça apportait une certaine souplesse dans l'agrandissement des partitions ? 

Justement pour le grub, c'est là ou je ne sais pas trop (pas du tout l'habitude d'avoir ce genre d'espace de stockage moi... donc là c'est tout nouveau la configuration pour ces OS...) 

Je pensais mettre debian à la place de la partition de stockage. (ça ne change pas grand chose)

Donc pour le grub il faut faire du chainage ? 

genre: grub gentoo du 2eme disque: 2 choix possible:

 - gentoo

 - Chainage grub vers grub debian

ensuite 

grub debian:

 - windows

 - freebsd 8 

 - debian

 - Chainage vers premier grub ? (en cas de mauvais choix pour retourner en arrière)

 C'est possible ?

Pour une partition d'échange, finalement je crois que je ne vais pas en mettre tout simplement parce que là le choix du système de fichier est problématique sachant que je ne veux pas de FAT.

La seul option valide serait une partition d'échange NTFS, mouais bon pas top. Préfère un système de fichier unix.

----------

## Zoboulo

Hello,

Pour le LVM ça permet en effet une certaine souplesse dans la gestion de l'espace, mais qui sert peu dans le cas d'un ordinateur de bureau classique, surtout si tu l'installe sur un seul disque : les seuls avantages à ma connaissance le redimensionnement à chaud à condition que le FS le supporte (donc je crois pas pour ext4) et un nombre de partitions illimitées.

Pour grub, pas besoin de chainage : tu l'installes uniquement dans le MBR d'un deux disques, tu le configure pour qu'il puisse booter tous tes OS, tu dis au bios de booter sur ce disque. Ce que je voulais dire est de l'installer sur le disque qui ne contient pas windows, parce que chaque installation/réinstallation de windows effacera le MBR (donc live-cd, chroot et réinstallation de grub). Donc tant qu'à faire autant l'installer sur le disque qui contient gentoo (en plus ça t'économise une partition de boot : ça marche très bien en utilisant directement sur la partition / si elle est en ext2/3/4).

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

OK merci bien Zoboulo,

Je vais de ce pas, faire ce type de partitionnement (avec le grub uniquement sur le disque gentoo).

----------

